
The American Experiment Is Failing - yk
https://medium.com/@peterhuntwelch/the-american-experiment-is-failing-eab7bdd327d7
======
yk
Apology for submitting: I submitted the essay to a large part because I think
that the perspective of viewing a nominee Trump as a symptom rather than an
evil in itself as an interesting and hopefully fruitful way of thinking about
the current state of affairs.

